# Applying to grad school?? help!!



## ChelseeTee (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm going into my senior year of college and starting to look into grad schools I want to apply do... and I didn't know that most schools require at least 3-4 letters of recommendation??

Ugh.. this sucks! I could think of one teacher I could ask for a letter from, and that's my adviser. I can't imagine any of my other teachers writing me a good letter because I'm so quiet! I barely ever participate and my grades are good, but not anything outstanding.. I'm too nervous to ever go to them for help, and I've never had a conversation with them that didn't involve school.

I don't know what to do! I feel so weird asking for a recommendation from someone who I've never really spoken to outside of class... any suggestions??


----------



## velocicaur (Aug 8, 2009)

I would recommend talking to your adviser about this issue. He/she may offer some insight. 

They all don't have to be academic: a reference from a past employer could also work. Perhaps even your psychologist if you are seeing one - he/she would know your potential and personality as good as anyone.

One way to fix this problem is to really focus on getting to know your professors this year, especially in the fall. Go to their office hours a few times during the semester - just show that you're interested in the material and are trying your best. Obviously, you'll likely need a good grade to get a decent recommendation letter, and going to office hours will only increase your chance in getting good grades. 

Remember, your professors write LoR for people every year going to graduate school. They'll just be writing one for you this year!


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I had the same problem, but it's not too big a deal that you're quiet. Just think of some class you've taken recently where you got good grades, and ask that professor for a letter, even if you've never actually talked to him. They write those letters all the time. I asked a couple of professors in whose classes I never spoke, yet they still gave me good letters of recommendation because of my grades (I know the letters were good because I held up the envelope to the light and snuck a glance at some of what he wrote). 

I spent many a night worrying about this very issue, but one time I asked my undergrad supervisor about getting references from other people, saying "I don't think they'll remember me...", but my supervisor said, "No, they'll definitely remember you." And I remember this supervisor many times writing letters for all kinds of random people in his classes. So just email a professor that you've had recently, maybe remind them you were in ____ class, and got ____ grade, and if they can write you a letter for your grad school application.


----------



## artandis (Jun 5, 2011)

Do you volunteer? That's a huge one. I don't know what the grad schools look at where you're applying to but here you can't get into the program unless you have some really good volunteer experience. If not, you have the summer to start.


----------



## Feynman (Sep 24, 2010)

As long as you have at least one prof that knows you personally, you should be fine. For the other letters, just ask the profs from classes that you did well in, even if you never spoke up in classes. That is what I did, and I got in everywhere I applied. Also, assuming you don't have to apply until December or January, I would try to get some of the profs for your classes in the fall to know you better by asking questions and going to office hours and you can maybe get one of them to write you a letter.


----------



## steelpeterson (Jul 8, 2011)

Have you considered writing a thesis? It looks great on applications and you can do most of the work on your own. You can choose someone other than your academic advisor to be your thesis advisor (in fact, this is recommended) and that way you can form a bond with another faculty member while only having to talk about journal articles. This method worked for me; although it was nerve-wracking at first, it was a lot easier than trying to make casual conversation.


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

I hear you. I spent most of the fall of my senior year and winter break applying to grad schools - I wouldn't want to ever repeat the experience, I'm convinced applying to grad school is harder than the program itself. But I got into three grad schools and chose the one I'll be attending this fall.

It sucks to ask for reccomendations, I know, but professors are used to being asked for them. If you have a personal statement ready ask if they would like to see it, it could help them write your letter.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

What kind of gradschool? Volunteering in a relevant field is a great way to boost your chances of getting in.

As far as letters of rec, i just posted this in another thread - When I realized I was in your same place I started to make sure that I sat up front and asked/answered lots of questions so the prof would remember me. I still ended up asking one Prof, who had no idea who I was, to write me a letter. He asked me a few basic questions, and after confirming I did well in the class, agreed to write me a letter. Don't worry about asking for a letter if the prof doesn't know you, they might not be able to write a personal letter, but they will still write a good one if you did well and answer some questions about yourself well.


----------

